# How to get started in medical billing/coding



## mc31292 (May 1, 2014)

What is the best way to get your foot in the door in order to eventually obtain a position in medical billing and coding? I know that most positions require experience but how do you get them without it?


----------



## ermajohnson (May 1, 2014)

mc31292 said:


> What is the best way to get your foot in the door in order to eventually obtain a position in medical billing and coding? I know that most positions require experience but how do you get them without it?



It's hard to get started, what I did was go on interviews, and more interviews and on one interview, when I was told that I did not have enough experience, I asked would they do unpaid internship with me, and they did and after 60 days I was hired part time, then it went to full time. Don't give up keep at it and you will get a job. Good Luck to you.


----------



## tmoore2013 (May 2, 2014)

I am in the same boat, however none of the sites I am applying at are offering an externship. I am told that without the working experience, my application is not even being considered.


----------



## mitchellde (May 2, 2014)

You might try the hospitals, they have many positions that can "get your foot in the door".  Unit manager or unit assistant is a really good one that does not require any medical training.  once you get some time in you can transfer to medical records.  Some hospitals have their own training programs for coding and the benefits are really good.


----------



## hbrown01 (May 4, 2014)

mc31292 said:


> What is the best way to get your foot in the door in order to eventually obtain a position in medical billing and coding? I know that most positions require experience but how do you get them without it?



A great way to get your foot in the door, when you don't have a lot of experience it to look for front office positions. You could register patients, schedule appointments or verify insurance. Working in these type of positions expose you to the medical office environment and billing/coding. This is how I got started and then I moved onto the billing side of the practice. I know that it can be frustrating but keep your head up. You will find something!


----------



## danischultz (Jun 11, 2021)

i heard the practicum counts and 1-2 years experience


----------

